# Motobecane - Fantom 29 Sport or 500HT



## basktbal2k (May 11, 2014)

HI,

I am looking into buying my first bike - I have been riding a Trek 4900 (friends bike) and am really enjoying it. I am looking to ride perhaps once every other weekend, typically fire roads or mountain trails, both with a decent climb.

As I am new to the sport I would like to stick with a budget bike. I am debating between the Fantom 29 Sport:
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29 SPORT

OR the 500HT:
Save Up to 60% Off Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 500HT

Thoughts? THanks for any input!


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

a bikes direct bike could be a downgrade from the trek ur used to ride.. why not get the same or something similar? me being a BD owner regret not getting something nice from the get go, considering the money I've spent upgrading i wish i would have buy used or bumped my budget..


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm curious, which model did you get, and what are your complaints? My friend has one and loves it. It was pretty cheap and came with some great stuff on it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

not to thread jack, but here it is:

$600 Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - 29er Full Suspension Gravity FSX 29ONE

upgraded suspension to air, around $450

brakes to bb5's around $60

stem + handlebar around $70-80

total = 1,190
weight around 34lbs

i used the bike for the first 2 year for light trails, road/ gravel nothing more.. it was good, anything more than that..not so much.. now, if i knew I've would be spending $1200 on a bike.. well for sure i be on something else.. they not bad, but considering u could go to lbs and get perfect fit for $1200.. BD makes no sense,

just my 2cents


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I never recommend full suspension bikes from them, but their hardtails are great for the money. I mean, you're not gonna find many air fork bikes sub 500 bucks, but for 450 getting one of those, and throwing a 200 dollar epicon on it, is a pretty good deal. Especially if you can unload the original fork for 75 bucks on cl or something. As for brakes they aren't bad, but you can do bb7s for 70 bucks from eBay if they become an issue. Decent stems can be had for 30 bucks, etc.. They aren't 1200 bikes, but what 450 dollar bike is a 1200 bike lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol..ur right, my bad :smallviolin::madman:..anyways


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

basktbal2k said:


> HI,
> 
> I am looking into buying my first bike - I have been riding a Trek 4900 (friends bike) and am really enjoying it. I am looking to ride perhaps once every other weekend, typically fire roads or mountain trails, both with a decent climb.
> 
> ...


The Fantom has 460mm chainstays and will be slow turning because of that old style geo. The Gravity Point 1 has newer 440mm geo and would be my choice with a fork upgrade from Nick at Suntour for $200 to a Raidon air fork.
Otherwise you will be limited to bike paths.
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/if-you-want-upgrade-your-suntour-fork-830657-30.html
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes
An alternative with the Raidon installed is the Marin Bobcat Trail 29 on ebay.
2013 Marin Bobcat Trail 29er 17" MTB Hardtail Bike Shimano 9S Hydraulic Disc New | eBay


----------



## basktbal2k (May 11, 2014)

joel787 said:


> a bikes direct bike could be a downgrade from the trek ur used to ride.. why not get the same or something similar? me being a BD owner regret not getting something nice from the get go, considering the money I've spent upgrading i wish i would have buy used or bumped my budget..


Agreed, it may be a slight downgrade. But comparing the reviews of the BD bikes I am looking at and the Trek 4900, very similar. And the BD bikes are cheaper. NOt sure how much I will get into the sport, so I want to start with something easy. My understanding is that BD bikes don't have brand names - and that itself lowers the price substantially, though the specs can be similar to those in other brand name bikes. Thanks for your input!


----------



## basktbal2k (May 11, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> The Fantom has 460mm chainstays and will be slow turning because of that old style geo. The Gravity Point 1 has newer 440mm geo and would be my choice with a fork upgrade from Nick at Suntour for $200 to a Raidon air fork.
> Otherwise you will be limited to bike paths.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/if-you-want-upgrade-your-suntour-fork-830657-30.html
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes
> ...


Very interesting, and something I had not considered. I'll throw the GravityPoint1 into the mix for consideration. i'm comfortable working on the bikes myself so open to upgrades. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

basktbal2k said:


> Agreed, it may be a slight downgrade. But comparing the reviews of the BD bikes I am looking at and the Trek 4900, very similar. And the BD bikes are cheaper. NOt sure how much I will get into the sport, so I want to start with something easy. My understanding is that BD bikes don't have brand names - and that itself lowers the price substantially, though the specs can be similar to those in other brand name bikes. Thanks for your input!


You're probably 2 component tiers up in the same price range when going with a bd bike, when compared to lbs pricing. Wheels and frame seem to be where they save the money. Not that bikes in the 500 dollar range have great wheels or anything.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basktbal2k (May 11, 2014)

eb1888 said:


> The Fantom has 460mm chainstays and will be slow turning because of that old style geo. The Gravity Point 1 has newer 440mm geo and would be my choice with a fork upgrade from Nick at Suntour for $200 to a Raidon air fork.
> Otherwise you will be limited to bike paths.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/if-you-want-upgrade-your-suntour-fork-830657-30.html
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes
> ...


I have heard that the Gravity 29.1 is a bit of a 'tank'. Meaning sturdy, but heavy. Moto 500HT seems to have a good balance of sturdiness/maneuvarability/weight, for the price. Any other thoughts on the comparisons between the 500HT and the 29.1? It seems the Fantom may not fit my needs with the geometry you mention. How's the geo on the 500HT compare to the 29.1? Again, I'm fairly athletic, but getting into the sport - so not very experienced


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

basktbal2k said:


> NOt sure how much I will get into the sport, so I want to start with something easy. My understanding is that BD bikes don't have brand names - and that itself lowers the price substantially, though the specs can be similar to those in other brand name bikes. Thanks for your input!


This is exactly what I did, I went to BD to see if I liked the sport didn't invest much into the bike and she is still running (450HT) which is a bit lower grade than what you are looking at. Just make sure is the right size, not sure if you have tried a 29er but it is different. Good luck! I get my Cannondale Trail SL3 today, to me that's a big upgrade, then I'll be upgrading components into that frame in the future now that I'm sure I will stick w/the sport.


----------



## supermoto65 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just to add to your list ..

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point4 29er Mountain Bikes

I think this one is overlooked because the price on the main listing of bikes is $200 more than the sale price .. which you see once you click on the details for that bike .. $699 .. they only have limited sizes/color though.

I picked up a white 15.5 a while ago and it's been great! For reference I'm 5'9" and it fits me well.

For $280 more than the .1 you get an upgraded air fork, better component group and hyd disc brakes (though many have issues with the Avid Hyd brakes ... I have not experienced any of them .. noise etc.).


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the 550HT model from BD I paid 350 for shipped and have no regrets at all with the purchase.

My better half got a Specialized for $550..Low level shimano everything with twist shifters.. suntour nexxus crank and a 60mm fork with v brakes and plastic pedals...Shes happy with it though so it is what it is...At least it wont be expensive to repair..lol

The fantom series frames from motobecane are high quality frames made in the Kinesis plant...They are very strong and very light...And you get quality components installed..They aren't as cheap as some may think they are.

The gravity bikes I don't anything about really but I think the motobecane models are a better decision if wanting a bike from there...Id go for a Motobecane fantom model in a heartbeat over the gravity.

Kinesis makes this to
Kinesis Website


----------

